
Everything I Know: Buckminster Fuller (1975) - ColinWright
https://www.bfi.org/about-fuller/resources/everything-i-know
======
zafka
Does anyone know of an organization that is actively trying to Push Buckeye's
ideas? Or are there a number of different ones? I strongly believe the premise
that we could easily take care of everyone in the world with a minimum of
effort if we worked together. And when I say "we", I mean the 10-20 percent of
us who have been gifted with the ability to do science and engineering beyond
the grade school level. Let the rest of the people play.

~~~
copperx
How are Buckeye's ideas different from Fuller's? Were they contemporaries?

~~~
lukifer
I'm guessing that was an autocompleter mangling "Bucky".

------
dang
If curious see also

2019
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20488872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20488872)

2013
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943883)

2012
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4401967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4401967)

~~~
michael-ax
loved reading the old comments. ty!

sp332 on Dec 20, 2013 "Well you won't know which people have good ideas until
they tell you their ideas :)"

------
jdblair
For anybody else irritated by watching all of the short segments stitched
together by the video player at the Internet Archive, I wrote this script to
concatenate the mp4 segments and re-encode as a single mp4 file.

    
    
      #!/bin/sh
      
      DIR=$1
      
      BASE=$(basename $DIR)
      
      echo copying from $DIR to create $BASE.mp4
      
      # copy the files over
      mkdir $BASE
      cp -v $DIR/*.xml .
      cp -v $DIR/*.mp4 $BASE/
      
      echo done copying
      echo convert segments to ts files
      
      # convert all the mp4 files to intermediate transport stream format
      for f in $BASE/?????.mp4; do
          echo "$f -> $f.ts"
          ffmpeg -i $f -c copy -bsf:v h264_mp4toannexb -f mpegts $f.ts > /dev/null 2>&1
      done
      
      # concatenate all the ts files and then re-encode them to mp4
      echo concatenate ts files and re-encode as mp4
      (cd $BASE;
       ffmpeg -i $(echo -n "concat:"; for f in *.ts; do echo -n "$f|"; done) -c copy -bsf:a aa  c_adtstoasc ../$BASE.mp4
      )
      
      # clean up
      echo clean up
      rm -rf $BASE
      echo done

------
splittingTimes
I too got exposed to him via the Venus project and Robert Steele's "open
source everything manifesto"[1]. Having read Jacque Fresco [2] and found it
clear and easy to follow, I tried to read Bucky's book "ideas and integrities"
[3], but his almost stream-of-conciousness kind of writing style is so opaque
and non approachable (to me at least) that I had to give up.

Can you recommend anything from him that is more readable?

===

[1][https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Robert-David-
Steele/dp/1583944435](https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Robert-David-
Steele/dp/1583944435)

[2] [https://www.amazon.de/Best-That-Money-Cant-Buy-
ebook/dp/B077...](https://www.amazon.de/Best-That-Money-Cant-Buy-
ebook/dp/B0773TB3GX)

[3]
[https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004WH04LM/](https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004WH04LM/)

~~~
fuzzfactor
"Earth, Inc." is less than half an inch thick.

Even though I'm a man of few words, I guess I've read a lot of material from
various authors anyway.

But I only retained three books I picked up in the 1970's, and this is one of
them.

Only read it once, and it's lasted my entire life.

------
sammalloy
Back in the 1990s, I saw an old video of Buckminster Fuller talking about a
hyperloop-like transit system that would connect the entire world using the
ocean floor, amongst other things. To this day, I always thought Elon Musk got
his idea from this video, yet I’ve never heard anyone mention it.

~~~
chadcmulligan
It was a fairly common trope in "golden age" sci fi iirc, along with moving
people roads, and people tubes (like the Futurama opening credits). Elon is
straight out of a Robert Heinlein book - the crazy billionaire building rocket
ships to mars, he's even made them stainless steel so they shine like on the
old astounding adventures covers.

Edit: here's the roads must roll
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Roads_Must_Roll](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Roads_Must_Roll)
one of those ideas that sticks in your head

------
ChrisMarshallNY
He was a pretty awesome chap.

------
keville
It is understood

That if you know that I know

How to say it "correctly"

(The exact meaning of which

I have not yet learned)

Then I am entitled to say it

All incorrectly

Which, once in a rare while

Will make you laugh.

And I love when you so much

Whenever you laugh.

But I haven't learned yet

What love may be

But I love to love

And love being loved

And that is a whole lot

Of unlearnedness.

